# 3rd Coast Customs Car and Bike Show ∙



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

June 17 Dallas Convention Center
Registration and vendor booth info: 972-898-4989
12-6pm--$20 at the door
-----------$30,000 in door prizes-----------
$300 -dirty south dance contest
$2,000--hop competition
"hundreds of the finest southern lowriders.trucks ,dub cars,suv's,and motorcycles"
Big Trophies and Cash Prizes
$40-registration-car & trucks--includes 2-vip passes
$20-registration- bikes--includes 1-vip pass
roll in sat-june 16 -11am-4pm
NO SUNDAY ROLL IN

'THE BIGGEST THE BADDEST CUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW EVER '


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Feb 2 2007, 07:00 AM~7155573
> *June 17  Dallas Convention Center
> Registration and vendor booth info: 972-898-4989
> 12-6pm--$20 at the door
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

The offical car show for Dallas/Ft.Worth All in door show


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Who is promoting this?


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 5 2007, 05:57 AM~7177696
> *Who is promoting this?
> *


This Show is being Promoted by the 'STAFF" at The 3rd Coast Custom 2007 National Tour
Sponsors-- Wal-mart,Target,SAI Scion,Radio One,XM-Satelite radio,Latin Life Magazine 2-Major Companies are in the final steps for Sponsorship as well and will be listed once finalized


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Feb 5 2007, 10:29 AM~7178789
> *This Show is being Promoted by the 'STAFF" at The 3rd Coast Custom 2007 National Tour
> Sponsors--  Wal-mart,Target,SAI Scion,Radio One,XM-Satelite radio,Latin Life Magazine      2-Major Companies are in the final steps for Sponsorship as well  and will be listed once finalized
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

should i leave my coworkers at home cuz they wana go to the show.


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

hundreds of the finest southern lowriders,dub cars,trucks,suv's,and motorcycles


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

June 17 Dallas Convention Center


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 12:20 PM~7189753
> *should i leave my coworkers at home cuz they wana go to the show.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

Street Bike Magazine has become a 'Official Sponsor' for the show


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

June 17 Dallas Convention Center All Indoor Show


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Feb 14 2007, 07:01 AM~7257528
> *June 17  Dallas Convention Center    All Indoor Show
> *


ALREADY


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

Carshow-Bike festival-Car Hop- Hip Hop Stage-Dancing Girls -Every Dam Thing Else will all be In Doors

The Official Carshow of the South!!! Dallas/Ft.Worth 
presents The 3rd Coast Custom Car and Bike Show


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

----------------June 17---------Dallas Convention Center----------------------------------


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

3rd Coast Cutoms Car and Bike Show


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS UP MUHAMAD


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

Ready to present The Biggest! The Baddest! Custom Car Show Ever


-----------3rd Coast Custom Car and Bike Show-------------


Lowriders,Dub Cars,Trucks,Suv's,Bikes--Dancing Girls--Money Money and more Money-Car Hopping-All under one roof--All indoors :}


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

The Official Car Show of the South!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Jigga Wha?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Jigga wha?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

jigga who?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Feb 16 2007, 01:20 PM~7279095
> *Ready to  present  The Biggest! The Baddest!  Custom Car Show Ever
> -----------3rd Coast Custom Car and Bike Show-------------
> Lowriders,Dub Cars,Trucks,Suv's,Bikes--Dancing Girls--Money Money and more Money-Car Hopping-All under one roof--All indoors  :}
> *



ALREADY THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. JIGGA WHA?


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

It's coming--June17 Dallas Convention Center


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

come see how Dallas/Ft.Worth does it :biggrin:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

$ 30.000 in door prizes,Big Trophies,$ 2000 Hop Contest and now you see why it is called 3rd Coast Customs Car and Bike Show-We do every thing Big in Texas


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Feb 22 2007, 05:54 AM~7324279
> *$ 30.000 in door prizes,Big Trophies,$ 2000 Hop Contest and now you see why it is called  3rd Coast Customs Car and Bike Show-We do every thing Big in Texas
> *



I LIKE WHAT I HEAR. HOPE EVERYONE ELSE DOES. U KNOW WHAT THEY SAY







TEXAS IS THE HOME OF THE PLAYAS AND PIMPS :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

AND TEXAS IS ALSO THE HOME OF THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE!!!!!!


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

And one of the 'Peoples Choice Awards' goes to Dddddddddddrrrrrrrrrrum roll please '3rd Coast Customs Car and Bike Show'


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Is Sinbad going to be there?


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

Sinbad is hosting the Car-Hop Competition


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

We at 3rd Coast Custom Car and Bike Show
give back to our community and all communities on our tour.We support all shows in our city and state and beyond.We never critcize or put down other shows.
Our shows not only represent our Staff it also represent our city and state.
We all are Family in this carshow business.
But as Promoters and Car Show Tours we share different visions on how it should be done.
Be respectful and support each other.

That's how we do it in the LoneStar State
" ya better ask somedody '


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

FUCKING A MAN, I'M IN THERE!!!!!!! HE IS SO DAMN COOL AND IS A AWESOME GUY ON THE MIC!!!!!!!! PLEASE JUST LET ME MEET HIM IF I DON'T I WILL LOSE MY MIND AND GO FREAKIN NUTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Feb 22 2007, 11:38 AM~7326542
> *We at 3rd Coast Custom Car and Bike Show
> give back to our community and all communities on our tour.We support all shows in our city and state and beyond.We never critcize or put down other shows.
> Our shows not only represent our Staff it also represent our city and state.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 22 2007, 12:03 PM~7326770
> *FUCKING A MAN, I'M IN THERE!!!!!!! HE IS SO DAMN COOL AND IS A AWESOME GUY ON THE MIC!!!!!!!! PLEASE JUST LET ME MEET HIM IF I DON'T I WILL LOSE MY MIND AND GO FREAKIN NUTS!!!!!!!!
> *




U ARE A DAMN FOO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

June 17 2007 Dallas/Ft.Worth get ready


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Feb 23 2007, 11:40 AM~7335283
> *June 17 2007  Dallas/Ft.Worth get ready
> *


WAS UP I WANNA HOST SOMETHIN TO......HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ BIG DOG.. :biggrin:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

Hard Kandy Kustomz get with me at the 'ULA'meeting already


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Feb 23 2007, 10:40 AM~7335283
> *June 17 2007  Dallas/Ft.Worth get ready
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

who is going to take the 2,000 in the hop competition


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

June 17 Dallas Convention Center


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Feb 28 2007, 05:51 AM~7370994
> *June 17 Dallas Convention Center
> *



WHAT UP MUHAMMAD, CAN I HOP WITH MY POGO STICK. IF I CAN I GOT THIS IN THE BAG.


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

If you come up to the hopping lane with a pogo stick i will open a class just for you


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 28 2007, 11:01 AM~7371824
> *WHAT UP MUHAMMAD, CAN I HOP WITH MY POGO STICK. IF I CAN I GOT THIS IN THE BAG.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 28 2007, 09:01 AM~7371824
> *WHAT UP MUHAMMAD, CAN I HOP WITH MY POGO STICK. IF I CAN I GOT THIS IN THE BAG.
> *


I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THIS ONE BRO, YOU MIGHT GET A LITTLE FRIENDLY COMPETITION ! :ugh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey man, i dont know what ur talkng about but it dont sound good. thats fucked up. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 28 2007, 12:55 PM~7373642
> *hey man, i dont know what ur talkng about but it dont sound good. thats fucked up.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM TALKING ABOUT THE POGO STICK COMPETITION ,I GOT A MEMBER THAT MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN COMPEATING !


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

It is official "No pogo stick competition' unless Women are compeating no Men so so sorry "Women Only Competition "


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

plenty food and cold beer yes cold beer ice cold beer


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Mar 2 2007, 06:04 AM~7389211
> *It is official "No pogo stick competition' unless Women are compeating no Men so so sorry  "Women Only Competition "
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

more info coming up this week


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Mar 2 2007, 06:04 AM~7389211
> *It is official "No pogo stick competition' unless Women are compeating no Men so so sorry  "Women Only Competition "
> *




I DONT THINK ITS RIGHT THAT YOU ARE DISCRIMINATING ON THE POGO STICK COMPETITION. THAT IS A SLAP IN THE FACE TO ALL THE PROFESSIONAL POGO STICKERS OF THE WORLD. I WOULD LIKE TO ASK YOU TO RECONSIDER THE POGO STICK COMPETITION OR I WILL HAVE TO CALL MY LAWYER. AND YOU DONT WANNA MESS WITH THE HAMMER. :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

ice cold beer say it one more time ice cold beer


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GRIPPIN GRAIN, DRIPPIN STAIN, ELBOWS AND VOGUES 84'S MAYNE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

IS THERE GONNA BE A DONK VS. BIGFOOT CAR CRUSH CHALLENGE, CUZ IF NOT IM NOT GOING :twak:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

Media CoverageUB-LOWRIDER-RIDES-STREET BIKES-BLOCK2BLOCK-LATIN LIFE-LOCAL DALLAS/FT.WORTH NEWSPAPERS-LOCAL TV STATIONS-----PLUS A 3rd COAST CUSTOM VIDEO IS BEING MADE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Mar 8 2007, 12:03 PM~7436456
> *Media CoverageUB-LOWRIDER-RIDES-STREET BIKES-BLOCK2BLOCK-LATIN LIFE-LOCAL DALLAS/FT.WORTH NEWSPAPERS-LOCAL TV STATIONS-----PLUS A 3rd COAST CUSTOM  VIDEO IS BEING MADE
> *


damn like that ima take my dmx tv crew to


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

we need to come out to DMX


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

Hard Kandy Kustoms call me


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Mar 9 2007, 10:21 AM~7444004
> *Hard Kandy Kustoms  call me
> *


was ur number :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP MUHAMMAD CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW HOMIE.


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

United Lowriders Association will be representing DallasFt.Worth


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

Muhammad-972-898-4989


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

and more cold beer


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

i am ready for the show


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Mar 12 2007, 05:28 AM~7459766
> *and more cold beer
> *


*AS LONG AS YOU GOT COLD BEER ,THATS ALL THAT MATTERS ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

The official custom car,bike, and lowrider show for Dallas/Ft.worth


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Mar 9 2007, 03:53 PM~7445992
> *United Lowriders Association  will be representing DallasFt.Worth
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

yes the black carpet can be used that looked good with the cars on top


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

june 17


----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)

how much is it to put a car in the hop contest and when is the deadline


----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

to hop is $40---you also receive 2 VIP wristbands--May 1 is the deadline for pre-registration


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you ready for the Biggest Lowrider show to hit Dallas/Ft. Worth


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

i dont no what car im taking to the hop, is there going to be registration the day of show


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

you can register for the hop now or june 16.because the show is indoors we would like to have the hop vehicles the day before the show to move in.if there are any questions call me at 972-898-4989


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Mar 9 2007, 02:53 PM~7445992
> *United Lowriders Association  will be representing DallasFt.Worth
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: You know how the ULA does it.........


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

The Official Car Show of The South all indoor show-Hundreds of the south finest lowriders and custom cars-$20 at the door--12-6pm--Dallas Convention Center


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC - In tha house, Roll'n Deep cause you know how we do it.. :0


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@May 2 2007, 11:03 PM~7824402
> *      :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW IF THERES ANY WAY WE CAN GET A COUPLE OF MORE ENTRYS IN ?


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

we still have a few spots open call me 972-898-4989


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@May 7 2007, 10:20 PM~7855427
> *we still have a few spots open    call me 972-898-4989
> *


THANKS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

is any spots left i should i have my new car complete this week i am finishing up the inside


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Mar 9 2007, 03:54 PM~7445995
> *Muhammad-972-898-4989
> *



Yo,yo, I called and sent IM, I have been trying to pre-reg for a while, What's up? I want to show my low-low in one of the best shows of the year!!! HELP!! LOW4LIFE--DFW


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

we still have a few spots call me


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@May 15 2007, 10:23 PM~7912901
> *we still have a few spots  call me
> *


I'll call you, again, check your messages, send me more info, please, I'll PM you


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

i still have a few spots left i will be at the ULA meeting tonight last chance to sign up for pre-registration


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@May 17 2007, 05:21 AM~7921832
> *i still have a few spots left  i will be at the ULA meeting tonight last chance to sign up for pre-registration
> *


 Can't make tonights meeting, I'll call you or you can call me, I STILL WANT TO REG.???????


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@May 17 2007, 05:21 AM~7921832
> *i still have a few spots left  i will be at the ULA meeting tonight last chance to sign up for pre-registration
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

LIKE TO INVT. U T







O :thumbsup:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks --skr-girl-- good luck with your show


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

who's ready for the show who is going to perform any one know


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

we are using all local artist from a contest we held at all of the dallas/ft.worth night clubs.to see more go to 97.9 the beat web site.the show is set and we are just waiting on the date.this is going to be a very good show somethig different from all the other shows.not only will you see over 30 million dollars worth of custom cars on the show room floor.Thanks to Keynote and Wildkard of 97.9 you will be entertain all day.plenty of door prizes,cold beer and some ot the hottest women dancing all day long,plus irving custom is going to host a hop competition that will be out of this world.and to top it off everything is all in doors in the a/c. legend awards will be handed out to 4 special people in the dallas/ft.worth lowriding family.and the show trophies are something to be seen-no show has ever done it like this.dallas/ft.worth get ready for june 17-The 3rd Coast Custom Car Show


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

whew...I don't have to entertain all day.....just the hop


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

ok we have the car hop rules..STREET CLASS-completely stock suspension,no dropped upper mounts,no extended upper or lower control arms.SINGLE PUMP STREET-500 dollars--1st place...DOUBLE PUMP STREET-500 dollars--1st place...RADICAL--any thing goes-500-1st place--40 registration 2 passes--3 cars make a class-less than 3 cars only half the prize money.we also would like to thank Synbad from 97.9 for hosting the hop with Irving Customs.and a special thanks to Tim the 'people choice'for helping the 3rd Coast Custom Staff with roll in.22 more days until show time and we are ready.3rd COAST CUSTOMS CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MAY 31ST @8:30PM - PUGSLEYS LIBRARY............ *


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

JUST LOOKED AT CALENDAR, JUNE 17TH IS FATHERS DAY! :0


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Look at those supremes look'n good..  Homie Styln off to Hard Kandy for some touch up work. Jaime and Lalo, hook it it up. 
Need to be ready for 3rd Coast Custom show June 17th... That my homie Teto haul'n my car 214-878-2781. Give him a call if you need a tow. He's been hauling lowrider for years..


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

I have major respect for the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION thanks for the support.the show would not have been possible with out the ULA


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Jun 6 2007, 09:02 PM~8056471
> *I have major respect for the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION thanks for the support.the show would not have been possible with out the ULA
> *


 :thumbsup: cant wait my ride should be ready still need some minor work


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Jun 6 2007, 09:02 PM~8056471
> *I have major respect for the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION thanks for the support.the show would not have been possible with out the ULA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Jun 6 2007, 08:02 PM~8056471
> *I have major respect for the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION thanks for the support.the show would not have been possible with out the ULA
> *



Well, you know how the ULA does it........ :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

DOWN II CLOWN WILL BE AT THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

o.k. dis-regard the posted info about the car hop.for any info about the hop competition see cesar at irving customs.he is the official judge for the hop.please forward all questions to him. thanks.....3rd COAST CUSTOMS


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Jun 6 2007, 09:02 PM~8056471
> *I have major respect for the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION thanks for the support.the show would not have been possible with out the ULA
> *


 :thumbsup: LOW 4 LIFE CC-DFW.....next club to join the ULA.....coming soon!!!


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

looking for a flyer for this event any body have one! I need for a friend


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

Lawdog will be there!


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAWDOG_@Jun 13 2007, 08:02 AM~8095458
> *Lawdog will be there!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 16 2007, 08:37 AM~7276256
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.
> *


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks for the info about the show in Detroit-but we are really busy hitting all the southern states that does not get arena shows.but we will be up north soon.3RD COAST CUSTOMS TOUR


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

any one know what kinda beer there going to sell


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 14 2007, 09:36 AM~8102797
> *any one know what kinda beer there going to sell
> *


I HOPE ITS BUDWEISER ,* "THE KING OF BEERS " *!:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

see ya sat :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 14 2007, 10:47 AM~8103373
> *I HOPE ITS BUDWEISER , "THE KING OF BEERS " !:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


I hope it's Patro`n, drink of the King of the Homies....


----------



## penduf214 (Jun 7, 2007)

what about kids, how much for the kids


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jun 15 2007, 11:50 AM~8111031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO DRINKN FOR KIDS! :nono:


----------



## penduf214 (Jun 7, 2007)

:uh: :uh: no homie how much for the kids to get in. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jun 15 2007, 01:47 PM~8111622
> *NO DRINKN FOR KIDS!  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS in full force


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

will be there uffin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

any pics
:dunno:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ill post some tomorrow


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

hmmmm.....yeah....hmmm....right....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 18 2007, 09:19 AM~8125796
> *hmmmm.....yeah....hmmm....right....
> *



:burn:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are some Pics I took. 
Sorry I didnt get more pic,but I got sick ... :barf: 










































































Sorry they so dark but for some reason all the light were not turned on..... :uh:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

OK GUYS I SEN ALOT OF CAMERA'S SO WHERE'S ALL THE PICS AT HOMIES...........


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

PRETTY GOOD SHOW CONSIDERING IT WAS FATHERS DAY, WE STILL HAD A GOOD TIME ,I REALLY MISSED THE BEER THOUGH,I THINK THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME I GOT OUT OF A SHOW SOBER , WANT TO THANK JOKERZ FOR THE BEERS THAT THEY GAVE US ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Mar 2 2007, 03:33 PM~7391918
> *plenty food and cold beer  yes cold beer    ice cold beer
> *


GOOD SHOW BUT NONE OF THIS.............AT LEAST THE BEER PART


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 18 2007, 10:29 AM~8126505
> *Here are some Pics I took.
> Sorry I didnt get more pic,but I got sick ...  :barf:
> 
> ...


damn it looks dark in there?? Did they have all the lights on? :nicoderm:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 18 2007, 03:07 PM~8128232
> *damn it looks dark in there?? Did they have all the lights on? :nicoderm:
> *


IT WAS DARK AS HELL IN THERE! :uh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jun 18 2007, 03:10 PM~8128253
> *IT WAS DARK AS HELL IN THERE!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


A CANDLELIGHT CAR SHOW?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOBODY ELSE TOOK ANY PICS??


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mohamad - Know you were look'n for a better turn but to let you know 
DALLAS LOWRIDERS was there to support your show. We had a good time..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The Cuban just strolling by...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 18 2007, 02:42 PM~8128063
> *GOOD SHOW BUT NONE OF THIS.............AT LEAST THE BEER PART
> *


x2 if we would had know that thier were not going to sell any beer we would have brought more so we could start a booleger :biggrin: j/k.good show even tho they need to work on minor things


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 19 2007, 09:10 AM~8133482
> *x2 if we would had know that thier were not going to sell any beer we would have brought more so we could start a booleger :biggrin: j/k.good show even tho they need to work on  things
> *



:yes: :yes: *!*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST OL MAN JOHN 

USING HIS ANTIQUE CAMERA ....... 

I FIXED HIS SNAPS AND TECHIQUES ......

WHATCHA...........................................





























































































































































ALL MY HOMIES...............GO LIL HIGHER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS+Jun 18 2007, 11:13 AM~8127198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't make show we decided not because of fathers day, but all of you that did support this show should address all the issues. 
Been hearing allot of things didn't go right, should not let this happen again next year or next show.
I hear there's someone else trying to put on a show $50 pre-registration :uh: and they want the keys to your ride before you leave the building. :nono:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 20 2007, 11:42 AM~8141656
> *Didn't make show we decided not because of fathers day, but all of you that did support this show should address all the issues.
> Been hearing allot of things didn't go right, should not let this happen again next year or next show.
> I hear there's someone else trying to put on a show $50 pre-registration :uh: and they want the keys to your ride before you leave the building. :nono:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 20 2007, 11:42 AM~8141656
> *Didn't make show we decided not because of fathers day, but all of you that did support this show should address all the issues.
> Been hearing allot of things didn't go right, should not let this happen again next year or next show.
> I hear there's someone else trying to put on a show $50 pre-registration :uh: and they want the keys to your ride before you leave the building. :nono:
> *


i agree im not the type of person to dawg the guy out on LiL.he said he was going to be at the next meeting.I talked to him at the show to try to straight things out with the issues we were having with my club.He said he would be at the next ula meeting to see what he can do to fix the issue.I guess he tought we were b.S cause 30 min later i hear other car clubs had the same problem we were having.if he wants another show in the future im sure he will be there if not fuck it my club wont be at any of there event's.$50 for a car show is to much for me i rather go buy some beer and meat and post up at the park


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 18 2007, 08:19 AM~8125796
> *hmmmm.....yeah....hmmm....right....
> *


Let me just quote myself again...

Thats all I'm going to say...


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 20 2007, 02:14 PM~8142483
> *Let me just quote myself again...
> 
> Thats all I'm going to say...
> *


 humm....... just the head...... aahhh...... just one stroke ......... ooooooh.........

jusssst donnnt commmme in meeee..........eeeeeee ... 2 late...... :biggrin: 


*WTF does that mean ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Jun 20 2007, 02:20 PM~8142503
> *humm....... just the head...... aahhh...... just one stroke ......... ooooooh.........
> 
> jusssst donnnt commmme in meeee..........eeeeeee ... 2 late......  :biggrin:
> ...


It means read niccah! Read the whole topic from the begining and campare it to show day or even setup day! I hear a lot more negative stuff then positive! It's not good juju!


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

I would first of all thank God for giving my vision of having one of the best shows to come to Dallas-Ft.worth.Tim,Dominoe,Ramon,Cesar thanks for your help.Synbad Keynote,and Wildkard of 97.9 Radio Station thanks for doing what you are best at doing.To the ULA thanks for the cars and the support. The Dallas Morning news and theTelevision stations rated it as one of the best shows to ever come to Dallas.To the Dallas Police,Dallas Fire Marshall,D&L security,and the Dallas Convention Center thanks for the help and support and the special invitation to bring the show back next year.3rd Coast Customs Car Show gave away thousands and thousands of cash money on stage doing the raffle for door prizes.two thousand dollars in the hop contest and three hundred in the hot body contest.the glass trophies in first place,the large second place trophies and the very big 3 best of show trophies.We are proud to announce that we have hired w.e.g.o. tours -jon chuck as the official car show tour judges.we are taking the tour on the road and will be in a city near you soon.3rd Coast Custom is not just a touring carshow we are a family with cars to show.Dallas/Ft.worth we showed you the 3rd Coast Custom Car Show now it it is time to show the World our vision....Muhammad Ali-Tour Director and a proud member of the United Lowriders Association


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Jun 29 2007, 03:56 PM~8204150
> *I would first of all thank God for giving my vision of having one of the best shows to come to Dallas-Ft.worth.Tim,Dominoe,Ramon,Cesar thanks for your help.Synbad Keynote,and Wildkard of 97.9 Radio Station thanks for doing what you are best at doing.To the ULA thanks for the cars and the support. The Dallas Morning news and theTelevision stations rated it as one of  the best shows to ever  come to Dallas.To the Dallas Police,Dallas Fire Marshall,D&L security,and the Dallas Convention Center thanks for the help and support and the special invitation to bring the show back next year.3rd Coast Customs Car Show gave away thousands and thousands of cash money on stage doing the raffle for door prizes.two thousand dollars in the hop contest and three hundred in the hot body contest.the glass trophies in first place,the large second place trophies and the very big 3 best of show trophies.We are proud to announce that we have hired w.e.g.o. tours -jon chuck as the official car show tour judges.we are taking the tour on the road and will be in a city near you soon.3rd Coast Custom is not just a touring carshow we are a family with cars to show.Dallas/Ft.worth we showed you the 3rd Coast Custom Car Show now it it is time to show the World our vision....Muhammad Ali-Tour Director and a proud member of the United Lowriders Association
> *


Why did it take 2 weeks for you to comment on your show?..........


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jun 30 2007, 05:28 PM~8209548
> *<span style='color:blue'>NO!!! disrespect to any clubs out there or lowrider associations .
> 
> 
> just my .02 cents.. :biggrin: *


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

First of all you do not know me and if you did you would not make that kind of comment.Because of the rains we been having in Texas the turn out was not that great.but we still gave a wonderful show.on stage we gave everything that was promised and for our door raffle we gave thousands of dollars in cash money.so please get your facts right before you comment.there is no need to hate people are other promoters doing there car shows.learn about support and respect.GOD bless you and your organization that you represent. Muhammad Ali


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

ps.if there is ever a problem with me or any member of the 3rd Coast Custom Staff let us talk about it at the ULA meeting as i did last thursday.lets respect each other to talk in person instead of doing it on a web-site Thanks


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

P.S.S.-3rd Coast Customs has given pizza parties to the latino and african american schools here in the dallas/ft.worth,we go out with the radio stations promoting non-violence while still giving free tickets to our shows,we donate cash money to the recreation centers and non -profit organizations.we have helped our young latinos and african americans with paying for books and food for there first year in college.we have helped with families that have had death or sick love ones.we support every show or picnic that comes to dallas and ft.worth.and not once have you heard anything negative about me or our staff at 3rd Coast Custom.why because we are hard working men and women that work and respect the law in our city.so instead of being negative about a promoter or a carshow in the eye of God make sure you have a open heart and mind.respect and care for every one no matter what nationality they are.so next time if you do not know a person or organization then save your 2 cents.i hope you and your organization the best and always put God first.Muhammad Ali--3rd Coast Customs


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

mr. prophecy again you do not respect others .i am not yapping but when you speak of me and my company i will stand my ground.i will always do shows with the radio stations,that is a source of communications why would i not use them.i spent 100,000 of my money for an indoor show at the Dallas Convention Center not one time did i come to you for 2-cents as you put it.and i have spent 400,000 on renting out convention centers in the southern states and not one time have i ask for your 2-cents on anything so let us end this back and fourth e-mail to each other.i wish you the best of luck in what ever you do.do not hate appreciate that some one is trying to keep the lowrider carshows going.because I will spend every 2-cents i have to do so--God Bless


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

why should i respect you since you fail to understand what im saying


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 20 2007, 02:52 PM~8142691
> *It means read niccah!  Read the whole topic from the begining and campare it to show day or even setup day!  I hear a lot more negative stuff then positive!  It's not good juju!
> *


Well I'll just say this. We have a big cooler that we take to every show. We have all our drinks and food in it so on the day of the show, we'll have drinks and food for all our members and kids. Our cooler was stolen after we left that night. We were basically told tough luck. Now we've been to shows all over and have never had something like this happen. Them pinche's #$% took the whole cooler. fuk that.. :angry:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 8 2007, 04:57 PM~8260584
> *Well I'll just say this. We have a big cooler that we take to every show. We have all our drinks and food in it so on the day of the show, we'll have drinks and food for all our members and kids. Our cooler was stolen after we left that night. We were basically told tough luck. Now we've been to shows all over and have never had something like this happen. Them pinche's #$% took the whole cooler. fuk that.. :angry:
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jul 9 2007, 08:56 AM~8265306
> *YEA WHAT HE SAID
> *


 LOL !!! LALO SHUT YO A$$ UP FOE !!!! YEAH WHAT HE SAID !!!! ESTU-PIT !!!!!!


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

here we go again mr.propecy-not one time have i gone to your web-page and said anything negative about you -your club-or organization.i will be the bigger party and respect you as a promoter. i will not stoop that low o.k.and for you to know that beacause i listed the show as a Lowrider show my beer sponsors and rim sponsors pulled out.but as being a Proud Lowrider i did not change.and we still had a good show.and yes we did have all the lights on some cameras take more lighting when shooting in-doors.and next year we are plannining to have another indoor show at the Dallas Convention Center we might do free registration to the first 200 cars,and what if we got with 97.9 radio station and gave scholar ships to 2 african american schools and 2 latino schools,what if we still gave thousands of dollars as door prizes,3,000 in the hop competitions still give the big glass trophies have more classes,W.E.G.O Tour Judges,500 Hot Body Contest. give ULA members jobs for helping with the show.and for you mr prophecy i will send you airfare and tickets for the show.mr.prophecy i do shows because thats what i like to do.you like to put people down and dis-respect them.and still not once have i gone to your web page and said any thing about you or your organization.so do me a favor in Dallas/FT,Worth we respect others and if you have a problem with me or my company Please come to the next ULA meeting and lets talk like men.i have never met you and after all that you have said i still have showed you respect you.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THEY STOLED MY DAMN COOLER. LOL 

JUST BULLSHITIN :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

OLD NEWS, BOTH OF YOU SHOULD LET IT GO CAUSE IT'S HISTORY, IT'S IN THE PAST AND IT'S OVER WITH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 11 2007, 06:14 PM~8286755
> *THEY STOLED MY DAMN COOLER. LOL
> 
> JUST BULLSHITIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


FYI... The show didn't take our cooler it was the Convention cntr people? Can't say for sure who. Another note, We also went to the Hooddremz show at the convention cntr and my Homie Simpson had his Loc's taken, wtf Homer you let them jack you?
If I go to any other shows at the convention cntr, I'm locking everything up. Can't say for sure but I think there's more people (workers) at the convention cntr. I don't know if they have a night shift and are able to get into all the areas, so if there's a show they can get into the area. I think Fair Park may be different because they don't have a night shift walking around in the buildings...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP MUHAMMAD. THIS IS SAL


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

MR PROPHECY THERE YOU GO AGAIN.IF EVERY ONE THAT WAS IN MY SHOW IS HAPPY WITH EVERYTHING EVERY ISSUE THAT HAS BEEN RESOLVED THEN WHY THE FUCK YOU YOU KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH.I TRIED TO BE COOL AND RESPECT YOU BUT DAM YOU KEEP PUSHING SHIT.EVERY BODY THAT KNOW ME KNOWS THAT I DO NOT NEED THE MONEY I DO NOT RIP PEOPLE OFF.I DO CAR SHOW TOURING JUST LIKE YOU GET UP AND GO TO WORK.MY JOB IS CARSHOW TOURING.I BRING UP THE ULA BECAUSE I AM A MEMBER AND THE WAY WE DO THINGS IS THAT IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH A PERSON OR EVENT WE DISCUSS IT AT THE MEETINGS NOT ON A WEB-SITE.WHY DONT YOU WORRY ABOUT YOUR BUSINESS AND STEP THE HELL OUT OF MINE.NO ONE HAS ASKED YOU TO BE THERE FUCKING SPOKE PERSON.AND WE WONDER WHY BIGGER CARSHOWS AND SPONSORS DO NOT SUPPORT OUR SHOWS.WHEN THEY READ THE NEGATIVE SHIT THAT YOU PRINT ON A WEB-SITE.WHAT HAPPEN TO SUPPORT OTHER SHOWS.HELPING OTHER SHOWS.YOU MAKE IT SOUND LIKE AGAIN YOU ARE A FUCKING SPOKE PERSON.AND WHEN YOU SEE YOUR TURN OUT DO YOU EVER WONDER WHY NO OTHER CLUBS OR ORGANIZATION CAME TO YOUR SHOW.I DO NOT KNOW YOU MAN SO BACK OFF ME WITH THIS BULLSHIT.AND NOT ONCE HAVE I GONE TO YOUR WEB-PAGE AND SAID SHIT ABOUT YOU BECAUSE I DO NOT CARE ABOUT WHAT YOU DO ARE HOW YOU DO IT.SO ONCE AGAIN IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME OR MY COMPANY LETS SIT DOWN AND TALK ABOUT IT.YOU HAVE THE CHOICE TO ATTEND OR BE IN ONE OF MY SHOWS AND IF YOU CHOOSE NOT TO THAT IS GREAT.BUT I WILL NOT STOP GIVING PEOPLE A INDOOR PLACE TO HAVE CARSHOWS AND FOR FUTURE NOTICE--THEY SAY A PERSON HATE WHEN THINGS ARE BIGGER AND BETTER THAN THERES ---STEP YOUR GAME UP NOT YOUR WORDS---- MUHAMMAD ALI


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

SOMEBODY FROM PROPHECY KEEP BITCHINNNNNN.I NEVET MET HIM NEVER SEEN HIM OR HIS CAR CLUB AND YET HE COMES ON MY WEB-PAGE SPEAKING OUT HIS ASS ABOUT ME AND MY COMPANY.I TRIED TO KEEP COOL ABOUT THE SHIT BUT HE WANT LET THE SHIT GO.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muhammad a chess_@Jul 12 2007, 11:02 AM~8292643
> *MR PROPHECY THERE YOU GO AGAIN.IF EVERY ONE THAT WAS IN MY SHOW IS HAPPY WITH EVERYTHING EVERY ISSUE THAT HAS BEEN RESOLVED THEN WHY THE FUCK YOU YOU KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH.I TRIED TO BE COOL AND RESPECT YOU BUT DAM YOU KEEP PUSHING SHIT.EVERY BODY THAT KNOW ME KNOWS THAT I DO NOT NEED THE MONEY I DO NOT RIP PEOPLE OFF.I DO CAR SHOW TOURING JUST LIKE YOU GET UP AND GO TO WORK.MY JOB IS CARSHOW TOURING.I BRING UP THE ULA BECAUSE I AM A MEMBER AND THE WAY WE DO THINGS IS THAT IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH A PERSON OR EVENT WE DISCUSS IT AT THE MEETINGS NOT ON A WEB-SITE.WHY DONT YOU WORRY ABOUT YOUR BUSINESS AND STEP THE HELL OUT OF MINE.NO ONE HAS ASKED YOU TO BE THERE FUCKING SPOKE PERSON.AND WE WONDER WHY BIGGER CARSHOWS AND SPONSORS DO NOT SUPPORT OUR SHOWS.WHEN THEY READ THE NEGATIVE SHIT THAT YOU PRINT ON A WEB-SITE.WHAT HAPPEN TO SUPPORT OTHER SHOWS.HELPING OTHER SHOWS.YOU MAKE IT SOUND LIKE AGAIN YOU ARE A FUCKING SPOKE PERSON.AND WHEN YOU SEE YOUR TURN OUT DO YOU EVER WONDER WHY NO OTHER CLUBS OR ORGANIZATION CAME TO YOUR SHOW.I DO NOT KNOW YOU MAN SO BACK OFF ME WITH THIS BULLSHIT.AND NOT ONCE HAVE I GONE TO YOUR WEB-PAGE AND SAID SHIT ABOUT YOU BECAUSE I DO NOT CARE ABOUT WHAT YOU DO ARE HOW YOU DO IT.SO ONCE AGAIN IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME OR MY COMPANY LETS SIT DOWN AND TALK ABOUT IT.YOU HAVE THE CHOICE TO ATTEND OR BE IN ONE OF MY SHOWS AND IF YOU CHOOSE NOT TO THAT IS GREAT.BUT I WILL NOT STOP GIVING PEOPLE A INDOOR PLACE TO HAVE CARSHOWS AND FOR FUTURE NOTICE--THEY SAY A PERSON HATE WHEN THINGS ARE BIGGER AND BETTER THAN THERES ---STEP YOUR GAME UP NOT YOUR WORDS---- MUHAMMAD ALI
> *




WOW MUHAMMAD, SUCH HARSH WORDS. AGAIN I SAY CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

OH YEA, I SAID WHATS UP MUHAMMAD.


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

I JUST DO NOT LIKE PEOPLE THAT SPEAK ON THINGS THEY DO NOT KNOW ABOUT.EVERYBODY THAT ATTENDED MY SHOW SEEN LIVE ON STAGE ALL THE MONEY THAT WAS GIVEN OUT.I GAVE 10.000 IN DOOR PRIZES 2.000 FOR THE HOP 300 FOR THE HOT BODY CONTEST.SOME COLD AS TROPHIES.PAID EVERY PERSON FOR HELPING.90,000 FOR THE BUILDING,POLICE AND PERSONEL AND GOT HIT AGAIN FOR 15,000 FOR MESSING UP THE FLOOR WITH THE HYDRAULIC FLUID.AND TO HAVE SOMEONE I NEVER MET PUT ME AND MY COMPANY DOWN WITH PERSONEL INSULTS.MMMAN THAT SHIT PISS ME OFF


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WE AINT GONNA KEEP TALKING ABOUT THIS SHIT NO GODDAMN MORE IT'S OVER AND DONE WITH!!!!!!!!! NEXT ONE GETTIN THIS BELT ACROSS THEIR ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

THIS IS SAL,I'M USING 9-LIVES PASSWORD.........


NOW WHOOP MY ASS ?!!?!?!!? 


HARDER !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 12 2007, 01:01 PM~8293660
> *WE AINT GONNA KEEP TALKING ABOUT THIS SHIT NO GODDAMN MORE IT'S OVER AND DONE WITH!!!!!!!!!  NEXT ONE GETTIN THIS BELT ACROSS THEIR ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



I'M GONNA TALK ALL THE SHIT I WANT AND IF U THINK U GONNA WOOP ME WITH A BELT. U GOT SOMETHING ELSE COMIN.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

NO PROBLEM!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 12 2007, 01:17 PM~8293791
> *NO PROBLEM!!!!!!!!
> *


GET EM PEOPLE !!!!! THAT M/F THERE IS A POLLO LOCO LOVER !!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

ENGLISH BRO, ENGLISH!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 12 2007, 01:30 PM~8293904
> *ENGLISH BRO, ENGLISH!!!!!!
> *


OHHHH HELL NAW, GET EM' SAL,THAT M/F NO SPEAK-E SPANISSHHHH


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I UNDERSTAND "HEY PAPI" WHEN THE WOMEN CALL ME!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 12 2007, 01:37 PM~8293958
> *I UNDERSTAND "HEY PAPI" WHEN THE WOMEN CALL ME!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FOE THATS THA ALL KIDS YOU HAVE ALL OVA THA WORLD....THEY WOMAN IS SAYIN "HEY,THATS YOUR PAPPI" !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

SAY MAN KEEP THAT ON THE LOW CAUSE I DON'T WON'T YOUR GIRL TO KNOW WHERE I'M AT, SHE MIGHT HAVE SOME BAD NEWS FOR YOU LATER ON :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 12 2007, 02:42 PM~8293993
> *SAY MAN KEEP THAT ON THE LOW CAUSE I DON'T WON'T YOUR GIRL TO KNOW WHERE I'M AT, SHE MIGHT HAVE SOME BAD NEWS FOR YOU LATER ON :biggrin:
> *


TIM WHATS UP MAN BONES TONITE OR WHAT ?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 12 2007, 01:42 PM~8293993
> *SAY MAN KEEP THAT ON THE LOW CAUSE I DON'T WON'T YOUR GIRL TO KNOW WHERE I'M AT, SHE MIGHT HAVE SOME BAD NEWS FOR YOU LATER ON :biggrin:
> *


 NOW IS THAT A WAY TO TALK TO YOUR FATHER !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 12 2007, 01:42 PM~8293993
> *SAY MAN KEEP THAT ON THE LOW CAUSE I DON'T WON'T YOUR GIRL TO KNOW WHERE I'M AT, SHE MIGHT HAVE SOME BAD NEWS FOR YOU LATER ON :biggrin:
> *


 NOW IS THAT A WAY TO TALK TO YOUR FATHER !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

BRING EM IF YOU WANT TO GET BEAT AGAIN!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 12 2007, 02:52 PM~8294077
> *BRING EM IF YOU WANT TO GET BEAT AGAIN!!!!
> *


WHAT ARE WE PLAYING 4?,I DON'T LIKE PLAYING FOR FREE! :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

IF YOU MY DADDY I NEED SOME MONEY OLD SORRY ASS MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 12 2007, 01:57 PM~8294119
> *IF YOU MY DADDY I NEED SOME MONEY OLD SORRY ASS MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL !!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 12 2007, 02:55 PM~8294098
> *WHAT ARE WE PLAYING 4?,I DON'T LIKE PLAYING FOR FREE!  :dunno:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I HEARD YOU GOT A CAR FOR SALE??????


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 12 2007, 03:13 PM~8294278
> *I HEARD YOU GOT A CAR FOR SALE??????
> *


YEAH, YOU WANT ME TO TAKE IT TO THE ULA MEETING FOR YOU ?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

MIGHT AS WELL.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WHAT'S SO FUNNY? YOU CAN BEAT ME ANY TIME ANY PLACE (as you said you can) SO IT SHOULD BE NO PROBLEM PUTTIN YOUR CAR ON THE LINE...HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

ok i give up you win i see you cant understand english not once did i mention your company but it's over.it's a lost cause trying to point something out to you.enuff said .



on another note what's up homie john,sal,jorge and the rest of the Dallas U.L.A you guys ready for Houston.
were Having A show in Austin in October will get back at you guys with more details soon enuff free admission . 2 very Well Known Car Clubs & Yours Truly Putting it on .Hope to see you guys out here.


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

[


----------

